# What kind of oscillating fan do you use and how do you mount it?



## Hackerman (May 2, 2014)

Looking for ideas....

Tent setup. There's really no room for a floor standing fan. No room for a table.

I have a clip-on oscillating fan clipped to a top rail on the tent right now. These fans are cheap and wear out quickly.

Plus, I notice that oscillating fans (at least the ones I have tried) are hard to mount upside down because the button that controls the oscillator pops out and/or strips.

I picture a small piece of wood/shelf hanging from 4 chains connected to the top rails of the tent. I could sit the fan on that shelf. Not a great idea.

Just wondering what setup you all use for your fans and how you mount them in a tent.

Thanks


----------



## sawhse (May 2, 2014)

:ciao: morning hackerman.  I use a clip on fan in veg tent and mount it on my side bars of the tent just below the light. And I have a regular size fan hanging upside down at the top of my bud tent. I use chains to hold that one. Nothing fancy, but it keeps the movement going. I used to have it on the floor but it takes up to much room. The bud fan is a metal one I found and so far its held up pretty good. I just clean it every so often.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 12, 2014)

View attachment vhjl.jpg


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jun 20, 2014)

if you get a power bump the fan will need to be manualy restarted and settings re-established. My new fan will be attached to the wall on a wooded mount.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 22, 2014)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcePx-LmFss
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE_YBaaRu_8 

 jus couple idears

or just plug into search on youtube or google  "GROWTENT FAN MOUNTING HANGING"
 I found a bunch of pix and vids and ddiscussions all over


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2014)

I like that second idea. Although, I don't see the need for such a large board. A 1x2 would probably do it.

Thanks


----------

